# 26th March ..... big pics



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*2002 - picked her up this day five years ago*










*2007 - 5 years on*


































































Still lovin it! 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks very nice Wak, those RS6 wheels fill the arches nicely. Liking the white, very bling....defo the new 'black'.

Scotty


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hell yeh!! 8)

Inspirational Wak, as ever. *The ModfaTTher.*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I reckon it looked better in the first shot... 

Mine will be five next month.

Happy Birthday...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

JayGemson said:


> *The ModfaTTher.*


like it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

V6 Bumper, thats new 8) You were 5 years ahead of the current 'WhiTTe' trend


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Looking good Wak - how do you keep it so white 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi WAK like the new fornt end looking good mate.

DAZ.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I dont normally like white cars, but... 8)

Is that 'Nokia Southwood' car park I spy?


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

1 of the most impressive tt`s.
Love it..so unique!


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

She's matured with age very well..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak - she's looking good. The 3.2 front end gills and the black valance at the back work well with the white I think because of the contrast.

I didn't know you'd gone for the RS6 wheels! I thought you still had the ones with very flat spokes.

Looks nice. I've even grown to be quite fond of your spoiler :wink:



kam said:


> Looking good Wak - how do you keep it so white 8)


He uses towels from hotels  :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

looks awesome mate especially the new front end  here's to another 5 years ?


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Looking good Wak!

Is this the only white TT in existence? Haven't ever seen another one.


----------



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks lovely WAK hope you have many yrs more with her 8)

BTW have you a link for those rear number plate led's??


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Wak - how do you keep it so white 8)
> ...


oh the memories, I'd forgotten about that :lol:

the hotel cleaners will have though we had a dirty session! :roll: 

Scotty I fancied some 19"s and the RS6 are one of the nicest 5 spokes.

I like the gills in contrast ony trouble is 3.2 came grey primed and not white....'kin stone chips, every weekend is a tippex session for 15 mins :evil:

Cheers all, she's had 3 remaps. 4 exhausts, 3 induction kits a few DV's 3 sets of wheels , 2 bumpers ...... in 5 years, just cant leave her alone..... although I like the whole combination now... I think she'll stay like this for a while. :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Johnny2Bad said:


> She's matured with age very well..


unlike me! :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

seanf said:


> Looks lovely WAK hope you have many yrs more with her 8)
> 
> BTW have you a link for those rear number plate led's??


I think, you have to call www.litewave.co.uk, they may not list on the site

and ask for these


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

8)

Those comps look titchy :lol:

V6 front end looks good Wak got any before and after pics with the bonnet up :wink:


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Still looking good Wak after all those years. Mine is a couple of months older than yours with 90,000 miles on the clock but I still love it just as I did on day one.

After five years, I still haven't got as many posts as the 1,000 you had even before you took delivery of the car!

Cheers Mackem :lol:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Exhaust is also filling out the rear valence nicely 8)

Militek with 100mm tips :?:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome, i've seen mk1 tt white twice on opposite stretch of motorway in the past, everytime i think it's you.

how does one take pics like number 2?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice looking bus that is, bet it's a right [email protected] to keep clean though


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking fantastic Wak 8)

No more plans for it at present then...or did you buy WhiTTe a little birthday pressie?


----------



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

> she's had 3 remaps. 4 exhausts, 3 induction kits a few DV's 3 sets of wheels , 2 bumpers ......


 :lol: :lol: reminds me of Triggers broom.. "Had 14 new heads and 5 new handles..."

:lol: I only saw the bumper and part of the bonnet when I came round Wak. Still had me telling the Mrs "There she is"!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Happy birthday WAK's TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kam said:


> Looking good Wak - how do you keep it so white 8)












Barry Scott's his best mate! :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Happy Anniversary [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

It's time for it's 5 year polish courtesy of moir don't you think.. :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Jas225 said:


> Exhaust is also filling out the rear valence nicely 8)
> 
> Militek with 100mm tips :?:


oooh no , its Magnex with 4.5" I think!



p1tse said:


> how does one take pics like number 2?


Take a still and then play with Photoshop 



koppernob said:


> Nice looking bus that is, bet it's a right [email protected] to keep clean though


yup it is but see below...



ttroy225 said:


> Happy Anniversary [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> It's time for it's 5 year polish courtesy of moir don't you think.. :wink:


Its may just about be that time! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Heres to another 5 more years Wak


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Give me a shout.. got some empty slots coming up. :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

oooh no , its Magnex with 4.5" I think!

Yes I can confirm that is true!!!

looking good WAK


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> oooh no , its Magnex with 4.5" I think!
> 
> Yes I can confirm that is true!!!
> 
> looking good WAK


Was hoping you'd come and save me having to measure it!
:roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Love that shot Wak  I notice you've stuck with the 5 bar grille. Very wise :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Love that shot Wak  I notice you've stuck with the 5 bar grille. Very wise :wink:


hows this..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's very good Wak. I started playing around with filters and came across the stretch limo one 










Don't let it give you any ideas :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> He uses towels from hotels  :wink:


And baby wipes :wink: :lol:

She is looking very special, Wak


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stunning mate, just dont add up all the pennies and hours!

My old skip will be 5 this year too, maybe we should organise a parTTy for the kiddies :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> That's very good Wak. I started playing around with filters and came across the stretch limo one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is what all limos should look like better than that US crap


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

John-H said:


> That's very good Wak. I started playing around with filters and came across the stretch limo one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like don't go giving the Kia ideas now for their version of a replica TT classic


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

One of the best looking TT's in existence. 

Congrats Wak, and here's to many more happy years motoring with WhiTTe. 8)


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> V6 Bumper, thats new 8) You were 5 years ahead of the current 'WhiTTe' trend


Wak's TT inspired my choice of MKII!  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> One of the best looking TT's in existence.


I'm glad you said _"One of"_ Aiden.
Don't you think that Wak should put the flames back on :lol: 
[sorry Wak :roll: ]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Five years of Wak telling us how to do things, where would this forum be without him?

Heres to the next 5 years of the Wakmeister [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think he should be stuffed and mounted :lol:

Then placed on every mantelpiece in the country. :wink:


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

kam said:


> Looking good Wak - how do you keep it so white 8)


Seagulls :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

bape said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Wak - how do you keep it so white 8)
> ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

so cool it frosts over :lol:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Five years of Wak telling us how to do things, where would this forum be without him?


Don't forget the six months before he got his car. He was like a kiddy in a sweet shop...

It's looking good Wak, still miss mine sometimes.

Maybe a Mk II will beckon.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks great! the TT pulls white off very well indeed :wink: 8)


----------



## hamps_w (Mar 24, 2007)

[/quote]

Okay its bothering me now, what shampoo is that. I have seen this foamy finish on a few cars now. Its it a special detailing product? My car never goes that foamy with Autoglym.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I used a foam gun connected to a Karcher pressure washer and a product called supa snow foam.

The gun was about Â£50 and 5 litres of supa snow was about Â£15..


----------



## hamps_w (Mar 24, 2007)

and whats the actual benefit of it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/p ... 56e6964f99


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops just bought some SUPER SNOW FOAM Troy! :lol:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Whoops just bought some SUPER SNOW FOAM Troy! :lol:


 Snow ball fight round yours then John..


----------



## hamps_w (Mar 24, 2007)

now it s toss up between a power washer and a Porter Cable polisher. I think im going to have to go polisher.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops just bought some SUPER SNOW FOAM Troy! :lol:
> ...


Ha ha !
Troy, which foam lance do you get as I also have a Karcher, is it really necessary?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Hi John

I've tried both.. i.e through a garden hose and through the Karcher and found much better results with the latter..

You know you want to :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_i ... 4eba1ce9f3

Karcher attachment Lance Foam @ Â£45. A tad cheaper than the Â£140 for the official Karcher one :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Thats the one I have.. great fun!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Troy, yes yes yes give it to MEEEE ! :lol:

I have a\ Karcher so the doodah will slide in a treat, just ordered with free supply of even more super soft love cream :-*


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

John.. Please! What will people think? 

It's a great product.. just off to snow my baby (and every other car in the road)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mate, is there an issue with foam flying all over the place? I have a neighbours car within 2 metres..does the foam on the ground melt away quickly? :?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

It's a bit windy up here and yes the snow does travel :? I've just washed mine and my neibours car


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

how do you take pics like this?

also what spoiler does wak have?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

a. Open PS (I'm using CS3), open picture, select car (maybe use feather if you like smooth transitions), invert selection, effect: motion blur.

One of your pics:









b. ABT one like Tej


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks, that's cool.

i so need to get myself photoshop


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TTotal said:


> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1609&osCsid=6ad6ef89d6b83ec1e45a6956e6964f99


can other products give this foam effect in a power washer with the foam gun, or is it best used with super foam? just read some use johnson baby bath, i doubt this would produce the same effectiveness?


----------

